# Are Noodles low GI



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if noodles are low GI - I am struggling  to find the answer somewhere and fancy some with my sea bass


----------



## margie (Jan 7, 2012)

I found this site which may help - I can't vouch for it but it looks ok and I suspected that noodles and pasta would be similar.

http://www.gilisting.com/2004/05/glycemic-index-pasta-noodles.html


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you Margie - its the Sharwood dried noodles that I am looking for - I can't see them on the site - but it is a good site.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 7, 2012)

Lucy. I'm not aware of the GI for noodles, but I know that for me they are fine, I have stir fry every week with noodles and bean sprouts, and nearly every time I go hypo later. Remember everything in moderation, go and enjoy your noodles..

John.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2012)

And remember that no-one eats dried noodles, so only worth considering GI / carb content / whatever of rehydrated noodles.


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 7, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Does anyone know if noodles are low GI - I am struggling  to find the answer somewhere and fancy some with my sea bass



Hi Lucy, like John we have a stir-fry each week with noodles; I just ensure I have a small amount of noodle compared to a mountain of veg/turkey/chilcken and its always been ok for me...enjoy...


----------



## RSVP (Jan 7, 2012)

Straight from our collins gem GI book :



> Rice noodles are high GI and wheat noodles like soba and udon are medium GI. Cellophane noodles made from mung bean flour are the best choice on a GI diet.
> tip: many noodles do not require cooking - just a short soak in boiling water. They can be stir-fried with lots of stir-fried vegetables for a quick meal that is low-GI overall.



May or may not be of any use to you 

Sarah

Also found this  http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5808/2 again not Sharwood's but gives an idea


----------

